# So...What Exactly Are We Preparing For? Zombie Apocalypse?



## Suepreme (Jun 18, 2014)

I was watching a YouTube video of a guy who was demonstrating his bug out bag. It seemed he had an inordinately large assortment of knives. I could understand maybe 3 (The machete, the Swiss Army Knife and the Bowie knife) but he had at least 10 others. Now, we're talking about a bug out bag...something that you have to carry on your back that holds everything you will need to survive. It seemed that the space taken up by the wide array of knives could have been better used. 

However, I am ignorant and new to this so I was hoping the good folks in this forum could enlighten me on what the main reason is to prepare for. 

For example, finish this sentence:

The reason I am a "prepper" is ___________.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the reason is to survive

youtube is a curse.... too many wack jobs


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

that guy if he got into a knife fight would probably be disarmed and stabbed with his own knife..3 is a good number but id have all three on my person. a throwing knife, a mutlitool like swiss army and a combat knife.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mall ninja. Knives are a useful tool, but the first rule of a knife fight is shoot that sob in the face, twice!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

In terms of knives, I always carry a pocket knife. The exception to that rule is Friday afternoons I do not carry it because I am usually flying home from somewhere and the TSA does not have much of a sense of humor about knives. I carry a Gerber multi-tool in my suitcase when I travel for business. In addition, in my get home bag, I carry a Gerber multi-tool and a fixed blade knife. I have never found a need for more than that.

On why I prep... I prep to learn how to do things the way my grandparents did. I find doing things myself, rather than just buying what I need from a store, to be a much more satisfying life. The fact that it also makes it much easier (or possible) to get through a crisis is just an added bonus.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I prep for the day I flip the light switch on and nothing happens, turn the water on and nothing, find I can no longer run down the road and pick up something for dinner. I prep for the day when I go outside and there are hoards of people either begging or out to steal anything they can lay hands on. I prep for the day when the only people you can depend on is yourself, family and perhaps a few close friends.
I prep with the hope I never needed to prep after all, but one never knows.
*EDIT*
As far as the knife thing, I figure it's a free country so people can do as they wish, but for me, I think some go a little too knife crazy. I have a couple good knifes, and they do have their place. but as far as going out and depending on something for cutting wood for campfires and such, I'd take a good axe or bow saw over any knife money can buy.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The reason I'm a prepper is....because I know bad things can happen, usually when I least expect it. I certainly enjoy the use of modern conveniences, and yet they can be disrupted or gone in the blink of an eye. Mother nature is in the drivers seat, she always has been. Sometimes she decides to drive the bus over the edge. When that happens do you want to be wondering what to do next or do you want to have a plan and be prepared. I prefer to have a plan and be prepared. It's like taking out an insurance policy. I don't necessarily want to have to use it, yet it is there if I need to.

Add;
There are a lot of people who simply take things way too far. A case in point is the mentioned video. Do I need a knife, I think so, it's a good idea to have one or possibly two in a bug out bag. Would I need to carry 15 knives in my bug out bag? probably not.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I carry a Swiss army pocket knife with me at all times. (When I grew up ALL men had pocket knives on them). In my bug out bag I have a Leatherman's multitool and a fixed blade knife, an old Kbar.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

i started because society is going to shit and i don't trust people. it first started with a way to protect myself and my family and then turned into what i want to become my lifestyle. i can't stand people, crowds, loud noises that are all in the city. i got tired of hearing sirens every day and all night and tired of grabbing my shotgun every time i heard a noise outside. we lived in a bad area. i didnt get into prepping for any specific reason other than providing for my family, teaching skills to my kids so they will be able to provide for themselves and their families (and in turn, learning those skills myself), all while still being able to enjoy the technology of today's world. if a time will come where we don't have that technology in the foreseeable future, we will not be devastated to the point where our lives depend on it but instead, be able to enjoy the technology for convenience but have the necessary tools to live without them.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

I prep because I am responsible for my family's well-being in ALL circumstances (whether it be buying my wife a new pair of shoes to make her smile, or fending off ravenous hordes of flesh-eating zombies).

I prep because I can count the number of people I truly trust on one hand, and therefore I have to trust my own state of readiness.

I prep because I put my family above myself.


Side note: I carry 1 folder with me at all times. My BOB has a multi-tool and a fixed blade knife. Weight is a big issue if you're gonna hump a rack 20 miles. Every ounce counts.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I am preparing for ZOMBIES!!!!! haha, not really.....I just wanted my 100th post to be about Zombies!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember Harrison Ford in "Raiders of the Lost Ark". He battles a bunch of bad guys with his whip and they scatter, leaving him with BIG DUDE with a BIG SWORD. Ford pulls out his gun and shots the guy. That's a knife fight from my perspective.

As far as Zombies, IMHO Zombies (note upper case Z) are hopefully creatures of books and movies. The zombie (note lower case z) I'm afraid of are the mindless hordes that will spill out of the city when food and water is used up. They will kill whoever they need to in an effort or get food and water for their survival. To me, a knife is weapon of last resort. I want to stop the zombies while they are 500 yards away, not 5 inches away.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't care where you live there are natural disasters to prepare for.

As a side note, the way the government is being run there will be a collapse. You can only borrow so much on a credit card before there is no further credit and that is exactly what the government has been doing.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I prep for various things but ultimately it's not the cause, but the result...What would I do if it where the 1800's again. That is my mind set period...I don't subscribe to the alien (the ET type) invasion, or the Geo-thermal Nuclear war, or the Bio hazard fight...sorry I just will have to be a fighting casualty because I can't afford the preps needed. But whether its socio-economic collapse, EMP, government attack, etc....you will live like we did 150 years ago when trying to survive it. As far as the knife guy...If he doesn't include a forge to make new knives in his BOB then he is ill prepared...LOL... 1-2 knives will do....3 is fine...5 is ridiculous, 10 is insanity...Where will you find the room for the Garlic in your BOB for the vampires with all those knives.or tin foil? gots to have me some tin foil...and iodine....and duct tape.....and baby powder.....tampons....oh wait...no thats hers....5 pcks of skittles...cause skittles are....so....tas.....what?...where you talking to me....?...shampoo....condoms....altoids....bees wax....hunh...did you say something?.....tooth brush....tooth pick.....tooth fairy....tooth decay....rot...my siding...vinyl ...windows.....tick....tick....toc....mouse.........clocks....unh...what?


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

I prep for financial collapse, and Grid Collapse (EMP, solar flair, computer virus, physical attack) though the chance of a pandemic (bird flue, swine flue) worries me. Not worried at all about our military attacking us, unless their families were starving literally to death, then all bets are off, but it would be small groups.

I prep because I know what I would be willing to do if my family was starving, literally to death, and it sickens me to admit it to myself.

Pocket knife on me, leatherman and throwing knife in bag.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I see a knife as being a tool, not a weapon. I have a few, but I also have a few screwdrivers.

Why do I prep? In case one of my ex-wives move back to town and I have to bug out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Natural disasters mostly , and the fall out after wards when government can't pay everyone off. Followed by unrest caused economic issues.
Government can no longer pass out enough checks, Obama phones, free Obama care ect. When it don't come S will hit the fan. There are those that will take what they have been taught they were cheated out of. It has happen before ,only we had enough resources to buy them off. We are about to run out of funds to buy them off.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

For me, socio-economic collapse followed by natural disasters. Zombies are a distant third place


----------



## TXprepper (Apr 23, 2014)

Natural Disasters. After the flood of 98' in south Texas, it really got us started preparing more than we already had been.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We moved to hurricane country in 1988 and soon learned to prepare for the worse that a storm can bring. so we have been prepping since 1988 and always adding something. We have been prepping before preppers was a word, before there was a tv show about prepping. we prep for what ever nature can bring on. as far as our supplys go the Mormons have nothing on us.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I prep for emergencies so I am prepared for whatever may come at me. Better to have and not need then need and not have. Like some others on here some preps I can not afford, bio warfare will get me, a lot of emergencies can use the same preps. I always have several months of food stored for both me and my Dog, as well as water for us. I am going to be putting in a multi-fuel generator when I close on this new house in the next few weeks, wired into the house and into the Natural gas line. Big Snow storm in 2012 knocked some people up here out without grid power for up to 2 weeks, right at Christmas time, was not a generator or bottled water to be had anywhere, lots of people already had or have added gens for that reason alone. 

I do carry a pocket knife at all times I have several, I have an old Buck knife in my glove box which I carry during deer season, but up here it is possible to have an emotionally unstable deer step in front of your vehicle and so you need to be prepared to handle that situation. I have several multitools, I sear every time I deployed the Army gave me a new one. SO one is in my jeeps tool kit another in my bob/ghb, and one with my camping and hiking gear. I do have a combat knife from My days in the service, but I also agree a knife is a tool more then a weapon. If I am down to fighting with a knife, things are far worse then I ever imagined them.

I am lucky to have a CCW unlike some of the rest on here in west coast states or other place where they do not want you to have a say in how safe you are. I think the key to prepping is knowing what you feels the treats are and then finding the best ways to handle them( hurricanes, zombies, economic breakdown, all out world war) and then hope you never need any of your preps.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Grandpa and my dad always taught me to be ready for anything. It wasn't called prepping years ago. It just was what "SMART" people did every day to survive and not be a burden to friends and family.

Emp whether solar, terrorism, or an attack from an0other country.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

To paraphrase the old song; I was prepping when prepping wasn't cool.

I've carried a small folder for as long as I can remember, but I prefer to take a gun to a knife fight. :razz:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks! 

I was beginning to feel like I was the only one who was prepping before prepping was cool.

They called us survivalists then, and it was not considered a polite term either.

Now I just feel old...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When did prepping become cool? If it was cool, everyone would be prepping, right?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Knives are useful and I have several. I've finally found the best pocket folder for me and have two of those. Others seemed like a good idea but now they sit in various drawers throughout the house. A knife wouldn't be my go to but I think it's better than beating somebody with an empty gun if things get that bad ... even my 1911.

I prep realistically. Living in South Florida, I take basic hurricane preparedness and build on that foundation but I have no designs of surviving a dirty nuke or other chemical weapons attack. Also, if I'm being completely honest, I like gear and it allows me two kill two birds with one stone - lol!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

earthquakes social meltdown martial law.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Ten knives is absurd...it's just unreasonable and overthought to have ten knives in a B.O.B. I've known a FEW guys who carry literally 5-7 knives on their person at any given time; all but one of them were pretty obviously tacti-cool mall ninjas. Knives as tools? Yes. A folder on your person? Yes. A good fixed blade knife as a survival tool and LAST resort for SD? Yes. Ten knives? No.

I prep for natural disasters and the expected unexpected of the world as it is today.

Be ready. Be practical. Be humble.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I prep because I am biblically responsible for my family....

and since the rapture is not happening until after the tribulation (Satan's wrath) and just before God pours out his wrath (after the 6th seal)....

At some point after the 7 year peace treaty is signed..there will be several years where Christians are hunted, jailed, persecuted, and murdered...That is why I prep...and prepping also means i save money when food prices go up and it also means i am ready for the little things...floods, social unrest, and yes..zombie motorcycle riders....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Remember Harrison Ford in "Raiders of the Lost Ark". He battles a bunch of bad guys with his whip and they scatter, leaving him with BIG DUDE with a BIG SWORD. Ford pulls out his gun and shots the guy. That's a knife fight from my perspective.
> 
> As far as Zombies, IMHO Zombies (note upper case Z) are hopefully creatures of books and movies. The zombie (note lower case z) I'm afraid of are the mindless hordes that will spill out of the city when food and water is used up. They will kill whoever they need to in an effort or get food and water for their survival. To me, a knife is weapon of last resort. I want to stop the zombies while they are 500 yards away, not 5 inches away.


I vote this as the common sense post of the month.

Knife fight - give me a gun
Zombies... I do not want any blood splattering on me


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> When did prepping become cool? If it was cool, everyone would be prepping, right?


You got a point, Maybe not cool, perhaps more accepted by the mainstream types.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As I've said before, I dislike the term "prepper". Self Sustainable is our journey. But I get the point of the question so here goes. 

Math proves to me that we have reached a tipping point in the USA. Too many takers and a decreasing amount of makers. An Increasingly Difficult Economic Time is upon us and it will take a ground swell of Men and Women who think and act like the Great Founders of The US to take us away from the Tipping Point.

I just spent 3 days in New Orleans and I'm here to tell you that zombies do exist.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

For me, the reason i prep, i have a beautiful wife, a beautiful son and a second son on the way. I want to know that no matter what form of S that might hit the F we will be ready and i can provide a life for them. That is why i prep. Family is everything.


----------



## Suepreme (Jun 18, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I prep for various things but ultimately it's not the cause, but the result...What would I do if it where the 1800's again. That is my mind set period...I don't subscribe to the alien (the ET type) invasion, or the Geo-thermal Nuclear war, or the Bio hazard fight...sorry I just will have to be a fighting casualty because I can't afford the preps needed. But whether its socio-economic collapse, EMP, government attack, etc....you will live like we did 150 years ago when trying to survive it. As far as the knife guy...If he doesn't include a forge to make new knives in his BOB then he is ill prepared...LOL... 1-2 knives will do....3 is fine...5 is ridiculous, 10 is insanity...Where will you find the room for the Garlic in your BOB for the vampires with all those knives.or tin foil? gots to have me some tin foil...and iodine....and duct tape.....and baby powder.....tampons....oh wait...no thats hers....5 pcks of skittles...cause skittles are....so....tas.....what?...where you talking to me....?...shampoo....condoms....altoids....bees wax....hunh...did you say something?.....tooth brush....tooth pick.....tooth fairy....tooth decay....rot...my siding...vinyl ...windows.....tick....tick....toc....mouse.........clocks....unh...what?


Thank you, Old SF Guy! My next question was going to be, "What items do you recommend packing in your bug out bag for maximum efficiency, lightest weight and cost effectiveness?" Your list is quite comprehensive and seems to cover every contingency. LOL


----------



## Suepreme (Jun 18, 2014)

shotlady said:


> earthquakes social meltdown martial law.


I believe that sums it up. Thank you!


----------



## Suepreme (Jun 18, 2014)

Innkeeper said:


> I prep for emergencies so I am prepared for whatever may come at me. Better to have and not need then need and not have. Like some others on here some preps I can not afford, bio warfare will get me, a lot of emergencies can use the same preps. I always have several months of food stored for both me and my Dog, as well as water for us. I am going to be putting in a multi-fuel generator when I close on this new house in the next few weeks, wired into the house and into the Natural gas line. Big Snow storm in 2012 knocked some people up here out without grid power for up to 2 weeks, right at Christmas time, was not a generator or bottled water to be had anywhere, lots of people already had or have added gens for that reason alone.
> 
> I do carry a pocket knife at all times I have several, I have an old Buck knife in my glove box which I carry during deer season, but up here it is possible to have an emotionally unstable deer step in front of your vehicle and so you need to be prepared to handle that situation. I have several multitools, I sear every time I deployed the Army gave me a new one. SO one is in my jeeps tool kit another in my bob/ghb, and one with my camping and hiking gear. I do have a combat knife from My days in the service, but I also agree a knife is a tool more then a weapon. If I am down to fighting with a knife, things are far worse then I ever imagined them.
> 
> I am lucky to have a CCW unlike some of the rest on here in west coast states or other place where they do not want you to have a say in how safe you are. I think the key to prepping is knowing what you feels the treats are and then finding the best ways to handle them( hurricanes, zombies, economic breakdown, all out world war) and then hope you never need any of your preps.


I will make a note to keep an eye out for "emotionally unstable deer". Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Responsible survival.

I feel responsible for my loved ones and neighbors. We have a nice little group of families up here. Most are pretty like minded, most are fairly religious. Most are farmers at least part time. None have military experience, but most hunt. Canning is typical and routine. 

On another note however, I did have an opportunity to speak with a friend who is a clinical psychologist. He is former military (Viet Nam), and what I would call a low level functional prepper. Our discussion turned to at what point does prepping become a psychosis versus prudent safeguards against an uncertain future.

He said there is an easy test.
If, you begin to desire the end of the world/country/a complete societal breakdown, even though that would mean the deaths of untold millions. You have an illness.
I've met some of these people. They are ready, they are hopeful that they will get to use all this gear and training. They look forward to the anarchy.
Run, do not walk for the closest exit. This type of psychosis is dangerous.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a "prepper" because I believe in being prepared for any disaster that might come along.
Self sufficiency is part of that but there is also a mindset that goes along with it. That mindset is about being able to get through any challenge from a sunny day to a nuclear winter.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am a "prepper" because I believe in being responsible for ME and MINE. I don't ever want to be in the position where I have to rely on the government for my survival.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*call me a prepper or a Self Sustainable person or maybe a survivalist.or whatever.im prepareing for the worse no matter what it is.be it total failler of the power grid,total gov take over,or even a econimic collapse.im prepareing for it the best i can.im even prepareing for the natural events.like tornaoes seeing how im in tornado ally..*


----------



## Suepreme (Jun 18, 2014)

Maxxdad said:


> Responsible survival.
> 
> I feel responsible for my loved ones and neighbors. We have a nice little group of families up here. Most are pretty like minded, most are fairly religious. Most are farmers at least part time. None have military experience, but most hunt. Canning is typical and routine.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your perspective and the quick test. Very enlightening. ::clapping::


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

Dont forget your food! Fishing is a easy way to catch some food. Patience is the key to fishing.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Suepreme said:


> I will make a note to keep an eye out for "emotionally unstable deer". Thank you for your advice.


Make sure your state allows you to keep them, In My state as long as you go to the State police after the accident, if it does not ruin your vehicle, or if they come to you they will give you a permit to keep said deer after they verify you did not hit it on purpose. When I was working out in Oregon for example, huge numbers of Mule deer that are dumb as a box of rocks and wander casually in large numbers across the road in front of you. I asked their State police about the laws concerning hitting a deer and they confiscate the animal accident or no. So it is always good to know the rule of your state.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

There are four people in my family (five if you count the dog). We each have two multi tools as one will break eventually. We each have two fixed blade knives on belt sheaths and two folding knives each (one in a pocket on our person the other in the bag. I don't feel that is too many as there is a good chance of breakage in a shtf situation.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I am prepping for a better lifestyle in a bad situation. 

I prep so my family doesn't go without.
I prep so my family knows what to do in an emergency.
I prep so my family can survive.

The ways I prep are different and many. For example I will take my child (soon to be a 2nd), foraging with me. She knows the local fruits, nuts, and trees. She is able to tap a birch tree in spring for a sap drink, she knows how to collect nettles without getting stung, she knows what to look for when picking various berries. I've taught the same to my wife.

For every batch of fruit we get, we keep all seeds possible (exceptions being strawberries and tomatoes where we will keep the seeds of just 1). We then go out and plant those seeds so they become trees to use in the future, securing the line of fruit/nut foraging for us.

I don't prep for a zombie apocolypse, as biologically it is impossible. However, that doesn't mean I don't prepare for a biohazard.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

2000ShadowACE said:


> There are four people in my family (five if you count the dog). We each have two multi tools as one will break eventually. We each have two fixed blade knives on belt sheaths and two folding knives each (one in a pocket on our person the other in the bag. I don't feel that is too many as there is a good chance of breakage in a shtf situation.


next important question:

gerber or leatherman haha


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

nephilim said:


> The ways I prep are different and many. For example I will take my child (soon to be a 2nd), foraging with me. She knows the local fruits, nuts, and trees. She is able to tap a birch tree in spring for a sap drink, she knows how to collect nettles without getting stung, she knows what to look for when picking various berries. I've taught the same to my wife.


where would you point someone that knows nothing about this?


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> where would you point someone that knows nothing about this?


Local libraries have books on plants and vegetation. Take pictures and print them off. Label them up and learn. I've written a book for my family which covers the local flora and fungi for a 50 mile radius. Local universities and colleges also have botany books worth reading.

Then next is going out with the children or other people you are training and learn together. My daughter is 5 years old and she knows more about trees and flowers than her entire class combined. She can accurately name trees, flowers, berries and nuts that are grown locally. It's a legacy I hope she passes on to her kids.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> next important question:
> 
> gerber or leatherman haha


Both are excellent I have a Leatherman, but I also have 3 Gerber's, issued during different deployments, I tried not to take them , but they give them too us because people loose them so they are considered consumable, so I am not going to complain about the free multi tool. Either one is good it basically comes down to personal choice.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I am also one of those prepping before it was cool. I would have to say all my life because that is how I was raised. Mom and grandparent, Aunts and Uncles all do it even though to them it is just the way it's done. Old farm family who have lived though many hardships. 
I have always lived by the motto "Save today because you may not have it tomorrow". 
living in this way has saved me from hardships that would have destroyed other people. I never have to worry where my next meal is coming from, if I have gas for the car to get to work, if I have a paycheck coming in, or money to pay bills. No matter what happens in life I am able to adjust to meet the challenge because I don't have to worry about the other things. People have always been amazed at my ability to make money out of nothing. It has become a way of life for me I can find enough money to get me and my extended family by without having to stress. Just rabbits alone I can easily make $1000 profit selling off "extra" bunnies as well as providing a food source. Yes all of this is extra work, but it is part of the security involved in being prepared. I took off a year from work in 2012 and although we had to tighten our belts so to speak, never lacked for what we NEEDED. that is the key I think...having a way to provide for what we need, not waste on the things we don't need. 

As for knives.... always carry a multi tool even at work. work version is a cute little purple one that seems to be acceptable even in my profession. At home have a larger one in my pocket cause you always need a tool when you're out working in the yard. saves the trip to the shop and wasted time. In my BOB I carry a 9 inch hunting blade that can be used for many purposes, and another multi tool. do not carry a knife for protection since I know I would probably be over powered. A bullet is the only thing that would save me if I needed to protect myself.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

nightshade said:


> that guy if he got into a knife fight would probably be disarmed and stabbed with his own knife..3 is a good number but id have all three on my person. a throwing knife, a mutlitool like swiss army and a combat knife.


Very true. He probably has no idea how to actually use a knife in a fight. You can always tell someone that knows how by how they hold one and their stance. My fiance is a retired police officer and I told her to NEVER pull her knife in a fight unless it was an absolute last resort. Go straight for the handgun. If you plan on carrying a knife for self defense. MAKE SURE YOU TRAIN TO USE IT!! I have trained her to use knives but would still rather her use the handgun obviously..


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The most likely scenarios to prepare for are:

Extraorbital impact: Historically, we know of at least 3 ELEs, the next could be an SLE. You don;t get over SLEs.

Quarantine in place: Pandemics are a very probable danger. One morning you could walk out into your driveway to find a HumVee and 2 soldiers in MOPP telling you to stay in your house until further notice. Violators will be shot and disenfected with a flame thrower. Not a very sexy apocalypse, but the scenario is straight out of the CDC playbook.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I carry several knives in my BOB. I carry a pocket knife, a sheath knife of moderate size in Tanto design, a Fillet Knife and a three Knife game processing kit. That's it for me!

What am I prepping for? Primarily Tornados, Financial/Economical collapse as America falls into a 3rd world status due to stupidity on the part of politicians. Are there other possibilities? Yeah there sure are and some are not too far fetched but I think the ones I previously mentioned are the most likely in my area.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Violators will be shot and disenfected with a flame thrower.


you win the internet


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope I have prepared for whatever comes along. If I die in some terrible disaster, I feel I am prepared to meet my creator. If I survive, I hope I survive long enough to be of service to my fellow man as we try to rebuild this country. Unless he is trying to help me meet my creator, in that case, I hope to be of service helping him/her to meet his creator.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Not only should you prepare, but you should have emergency action plans laid out in writing so you n yer family dont miss anything when it happens. Are there critical medicines you would need to pre-salvage before an event,? Does everyone know the plan? Could they do it if you were away?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*i bought a gerber multi tool plier 7-9 years ago.needless to say.i wore it out.so i bought me another one.in which i do carry on my belt at all times..i also carry a pin knife a small lock blade in puckets..a regular utlity knife on my belt.and 2 pocket size utilty knifes.among other items that are everyday stuff to me..and 2 p38's in which one has a spoon with it..*


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's my jolly '*Doomsday List*' of possible scenarios, let me know if i've missed anything out-

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years and causing crop-killing temperature drops.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering government closure of all banks to prevent panic-withdrawals 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bombs)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get it fixed and relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities across countries or continents.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, blizzards, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc
11- *City Lockdown * by the Authorities where citizens are ordered to stay indoors for whatever reason such as a terrorist manhunt or whatever which could last days/weeks 
12- *Homeland Race War*- armed gangs go around burning homes and killing anybody of a different race.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthquakes, famines, persecutions, darkened sun and moon, falling stars, shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because *those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again.*
If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive.
*Be on guard! Be alert!* You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone:* 'Watch!"* 
(Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13)_


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Depending on the scenario, I'd probably want 1 or 2 smaller blades and perhaps a machete. Firearms would be more important to me anyway. I'd like a rifle, and a couple handguns of decent caliber.

You can't really defend yourself against a mob with a knife quite like you can with a gun.


----------

